# Shrimp quality in the Singapore



## daniel19831123 (5 Jun 2011)

Does anybody knows if there is a transhipper around in the UK? I was in Singapore recently and I've got in contact with one of the shrimp specialty shop worker. They are happy to do the shipping but they are not sure about the rules and regulation in the UK. Does anybody knows what it takes to import shrimp into the UK from a non EU country. The UK shrimp lover would definitely purchase the shrimp from these guy and I can assure you their quality was top notch! He was retailing red fire taiwan shrimp for 1.50 pound each and they were a lot redder than any sakura that I've seen, In fact even the male was so red I can't believe it. He also has good grade CRS and also pure line red bee that was amazing and lots of other shrimp. Would be great if someone can find a way to get them over here!


----------



## hotweldfire (5 Jun 2011)

I would totally be up for it. Don't know the regulations but do know plenty of LFS ship straight in from Singapore. I suspect they ship without telling the courier there's livestock in the box and hope for the best. Will make enquiries.


----------



## daniel19831123 (7 Jun 2011)

If it was shipped properly through the appropriate route, we could have really good quality shrimps in the UK for a very cheap price. Hehe this might be a business plan for someone. Setup a small in the Garage setup to house at least 10 types of shrimp and then obtained an import licence and then get the shrimp and help distributing it in the UK.


----------



## hotweldfire (7 Jun 2011)

Yep, if I had the capital and could take the risk I'd love to do that. Don't think the license is cheap though.

However, you have to ask yourself why existing importers aren't doing the same. The answer, I think, is that there just isn't the demand in this country for the rarer, more expensive, varieties. Beeshrimp.co.uk, who import the most high end shrimp that I know of in this country, rarely do any of the higher end stuff except on pre-order. They tell me this is simply down to the lack of demand so it's not worth them holding the stock with all the risk that involves. 

Best bet would be to hook up an existing importer, or LFS, with your singapore guy. If you manage that let me know as I'll be up for some. Especially if they have blue/black/chocolate fire neocaridinas. Of course if they can do taiwan bees for a reasonable price I might have to remortgage the house to setup up a colony.


----------



## daniel19831123 (8 Jun 2011)

They have pure red line bee shrimp from a japanese breeder Benibachi I think it's called. 
Price was amazing 
S grade for S$38
S+ Grade for SS75
A grade for S$20

Mind you these shrimp has the colours that are solid in both the red and white segment (and yes I mean absolute solid.) The normal CRS SS grade only cost S$15. You can imagine the difference in the colouration from just the price itself. I'll post some picture up soon on this thread when I get home. You have to pardon the poor quality of the photos. Only have a digital portable camera and I've got trembly hands.


----------



## Mortis (11 Jun 2011)

Hey daniel could you give me the name, address of the guy ? Im going to Singapore and would love to pick up some shrimp from him. Anyone know if its ok to have packed shrimp in your check in luggage while leaving Singapore ?


----------



## daniel19831123 (11 Jun 2011)

This would class as an illegal import and you would be fine a hefty price when they scan your luggage to find that there is live stock in your luggage. I would have done that myself if it was permitted. The guy name is Rowland. He owns the shop but I was chatting to his assistant most of the time (Ronnie I think his name.) The shop is a branch of midori. Search online for green chapter aquarium and you can see their online shop there.

Daniel


----------



## Gill (11 Jun 2011)

Best thing to do would be to contact some of the Uk transhippers that Import Fish and Shrimp from there already. 
People Like the Following and see if they are willing to tranship for you from those sellers:

Dani Pegley Email: info@theflying-fish.co.uk, http://www.theflying-fish.co.uk/ 
DigitalFrost42@hotmail.com Tel. 07929781988 

Kevin Piper kevellen6@hotmail.com 

Germany & European : Jan Sabbman at Germany email: janskampffische@aol.com 

Joachim Menz at Nuremberg,Germany eivi_99@yahoo.de Tel : 0049-163-8446077


----------



## sanj (11 Jun 2011)

daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> Does anybody knows if there is a transhipper around in the UK? I was in Singapore recently and I've got in contact with one of the shrimp specialty shop worker. They are happy to do the shipping but they are not sure about the rules and regulation in the UK. Does anybody knows what it takes to import shrimp into the UK from a non EU country. The UK shrimp lover would definitely purchase the shrimp from these guy and I can assure you their quality was top notch! He was retailing red fire taiwan shrimp for 1.50 pound each and they were a lot redder than any sakura that I've seen, In fact even the male was so red I can't believe it. He also has good grade CRS and also pure line red bee that was amazing and lots of other shrimp. Would be great if someone can find a way to get them over here!




I would contact CEFAS (Centre for Environment, Fisheries and Aquaculture Science). 
T: 01502 56 2244
email: cefas.co.uk

They can give you advice around the rules and regulations of importing into the UK.


----------



## Frosties (11 Jun 2011)

There are many rules and regs associated with the import of livestock into the uk. For one, you need a petshop license to start. 
This is easy to obtain from your local council but then you run into the defra and nnss rules and regs. 
These are stringent and the basic you need to be able to do is offer a quarantine area where the shrimp need to live for a number of weeks. 

I am currently importing shrimp of A, S, SS grades and advertise them elsewhere. I am also transhipping some ranchus for a well respected member of the goldfish society. 

The key thing is to make sure that the people you use for transhipping have a history of importing to the uk and a good relationship with defra, nnss and heathrow or Manchester airport livestock divisions. This way your specific stock passes as quickly as possible through the system, minimising the time spent in transit. You also need to know when they are due to arrive and be at the transhipper when they arrive. 

Importing livestock is not a cheap thing to do either! It is regularly expected that in a box of 1800 shrimp you can expect upto 1/6 doa! Anything less is one heck of a successful delivery. Remember the DOA period starts the minute they land at the airport, and only lasts for 24 hours! This period you can claim a refund from the supplier / airport authorities. After then... You loose your money! Don't forget... A tank for 1800 shrimp is fairly large... Plus moss, feed etc before you sell them! And the above is for a single delivery! Possibly a single species as well!


----------



## viktorlantos (11 Jun 2011)

daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> This would class as an illegal import and you would be fine a hefty price when they scan your luggage to find that there is live stock in your luggage. I would have done that myself if it was permitted. The guy name is Rowland. He owns the shop but I was chatting to his assistant most of the time (Ronnie I think his name.) The shop is a branch of midori. Search online for green chapter aquarium and you can see their online shop there.
> 
> Daniel



Do not think they will send only a few species. They usually send in bulk, which is more closed to Frosties comment.
Usually Japanese not sell PRLs to other countries because of the high demand in their country. Wonder if a trick like this would make it possible.

But because of such a high price (and bulk) and high sensivity DOA i do not expect it to soon.


----------



## daniel19831123 (13 Jun 2011)

Shrimp and shop picture as promised.


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Jun 2011)

Thanks for sharing the photos, amazing shrimp!!  wonder if we can get that soil here too!!


----------



## daniel19831123 (13 Jun 2011)

New way of packaging plants?



Amazon sword grown emersed



Lots of expensive shrimp in this tank. All breeder quality. The picture just don't do them justice



more amazon sword?



There is a massive branch with lots of anubias in there for 10 quid. anyone wanting to place order?



Flea market style selling? Each bag was roughly 2-3 pound



Lots of ADA wood for fiver



More plants in bags!



Taiwan Fire red shrimp. Can anyone tell which is male or female? I can't!



more shrimp



expensive little bugger



whole shelf of shrimp products


----------



## hotweldfire (13 Jun 2011)

Quite incredible shrimp.



			
				daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> New way of packaging plants?



That looks quite clever. What was the HC growing on? And was whatever it was growing on secured to the base of the carton?


----------



## mlgt (14 Jun 2011)

I see you went to Green Chapter. I was there last few weeks for Aquarama.


----------



## daniel19831123 (14 Jun 2011)

Yes I was at green chapter. Quite a nice little shop aint it? 

The HC was growing on nothing. It's basically a mat of HC with roots and stems and leaves all intermingled together. I think they've grown it on plastic mesh of some sort and when the plants fully cover the mesh, they probably just ripped it off the mesh.

Dan


----------



## mlgt (14 Jun 2011)

I stayed in Clementi so it was very close. Theres a few around the same way. Did you visit the 24hr shop


----------



## daniel19831123 (14 Jun 2011)

Which one is that? I know they open till late but I'm not sure which one stayed open for 24 hours. I must have visited about 6 shops. Got quite a good bargain for a few items.


----------



## Mortis (17 Jun 2011)

Hi Daniel, when I was asking about the shrimp, I meant is there a problem getting them OUT of Singapore. Wont be getting them to the UK so no issues there


----------



## daniel19831123 (22 Jun 2011)

Not too sure about that. I would imagine that singapore custom won't post a problem but I find it hard to imagine that custom in another country wouldn't cost a problem.


----------



## Gill (23 Jun 2011)

I have Bought Fish, Plants and Shrimp on Aquabid and Private Sellers from Singapore, Malaysia, Japan and Indonesia. I Already stated above the transhippers i have used, that are fully licenced to import from worldwide sellers and stores. Never had any problems with Orders going thru and the whole process takes less than 4 days from Payment to being in your tank in the Uk.

Another Company worth contacting is Last-trading-post on ebay, they import fish, plants and shrimp from malaysian fish/plant farms.


----------



## Mortis (10 Jul 2011)

Just to give you guys an update, I went to Singapore, met the guys at GC, had a nice chat and came back home to Mumbai with some yellow shrimp and some tigers. I wanted to get the OEBTs but he only had 10 left and was keeping them for a breeding colony as more OEBTs werent going to come in for a while, if at all. No problems with customs at either end


----------



## Dincho (27 Sep 2011)

www.benibachi.co.uk will have the Benibachi PRL shrimp in the new year


----------

